# Haben Trialer auch andere Räder?



## LBC (31. August 2008)

hier ist meins, zum lockeren ausfahren in die Berge.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. August 2008)

Bis vor kurzem noch eins fÃ¼r alles:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (31. August 2008)

Hier meine Bergziege (im Aufbau)







Mein Retro-Rennradl






Mein BMX






Vom Dualbike und vom Baderad  hab ich grad keine Bilder weil zerlegt.

Sorry für die schlechte Quali, hab nur n Handy.


----------



## mr.mütze (31. August 2008)

joar ich habe nen freerider, der jetzt aber aus zeitmangel verkauft wird


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (31. August 2008)

schöner Freerider X)


----------



## stonebreaker (31. August 2008)

Ich hab noch ein DMR transition zum streeten und sonst wohin fahren. natürlich mit starrgabel !
Mfg der Alex


----------



## LBC (31. August 2008)

@ Trialar, bei dem Retro Rennradel bekomm ich angst


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. August 2008)

Ich hab auch, Wurde gestern Neu Lackiert in Matt Schwarz/ Pink.
Planung ist FullDisc 

Grade inner MAche ist ein 24" Street(Dauert noch,Bilder werden nach gereicht)


----------



## ingoingo (31. August 2008)

Klar eins davon sogar in 20 Zoll:






Außerdem habe ich noch ein Hai Time....allerdings komplett umgebaut...bilder kommen dann mal später...


----------



## trialco (31. August 2008)

Hier mein Dirter...




Hab auch son cooles Retro Rennrad von Mbk in Mattschwarz/ Neonorange 

lg


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. August 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir sone alltagsschlampe mit option auf ne runde im wald zu schustern, bilder gibts dann in ner woche hoff ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (31. August 2008)

Mein Marathon und Cross-Country-Bike


----------



## LBC (1. September 2008)

wow, dürfte wohl unter 10kg liegen?


----------



## KermitB4 (1. September 2008)

Aktuell sind wir bei ca. 9,7 KG aber die 9,5 muss noch diese Jahr erreicht werden.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2008)

Hier mein über 60jahre altes Möve rad. 











hab nochn restteile MTB in der garrage, steht zur zeit aber auf sattel und lenker. fehlen mal wieder 2 teile.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. September 2008)

@ eisbein

astreine stempelbremse...

na hauptsache dicke pedalen dran


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2008)

die stempel bremse ist leider ohne gummi stempel, sonst würde ich sie nutzen. Wir zeit das ich an dem bake mal was mache.

Die alten pedalen sind an der achse abgerochen, vermutlich zu viel kraft  
Dielagen halt rum und waren nur grade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (4. September 2008)

Und spann auch gleich mal die Kette!


----------



## hst_trialer (4. September 2008)

@ kermit
am besten mit nem 74kingz spanner =))


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. September 2008)

Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem noch n Yeti AS-X Freerider... wurde aber aus Zeitmangel verkauft


----------



## noob-rider (5. September 2008)

ich habe noch nen Dirtbike hier rumstehen und nen Enduro, für örtliche Trails ^^


----------



## gatto1410 (5. September 2008)

..hier ma noch meins..soll verkauft werdn..


----------



## TRAILER (5. September 2008)

hat denn keiner ein rennrad?


----------



## 525Rainer (5. September 2008)

doch ich, aber halt kein gscheites foto


----------



## Trialar (5. September 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> hat denn keiner ein rennrad?



Hab doch meins auf der ersten Seite schon gepostet


----------



## TRAILER (5. September 2008)

aha gesehen und verpeilt.

ich hab auch nen rennrad und fahr recht oft damit.


----------



## habr (7. September 2008)

Klar, ich bin allerdings auch nur Teilzeit-Trialer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (7. September 2008)

..schicke reflektoren..he he..


----------



## KermitB4 (7. September 2008)

Ich liebe MTBs, bei denen die einzige Flaschenhalter-Montage-Möglichkeit unterhalb des Unterrohrs ist. Schön in der Einflugschneise 

Mach mal die Reflektoren ab, kürz die Sattelstütze.

MFG


----------



## habr (14. September 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..schicke reflektoren..he he..



Bloß gut, dass ich vor dem Foto den Gepäckträger mit dem Einkaufskörbchen abmontiert hab, wer weiß was sonst für Kommentare gekommen wären...


----------



## Maxximum (14. September 2008)

hier mal mein ssp renner:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/151108

und hier mein freerider:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/85919


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. September 2008)

frisch aufgebaute alltagsschlampe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. September 2008)

Wieso fÃ¤hrst Du vorne nicht Felgenbremse, cantisockelaufnahme hast Du ja!?


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. September 2008)

hm... ja ich hab damit gerechnet.... das traurige is, dass ich das ding eingebaut hab und erst nach nem tag gemerkt, dass da irgendwas komisch is, und auch nur, weils der msc trialer gesehn hat
naja is halt ne universalgabel, aber für 20 euro..., wenns mal ins gelände geht kommt ne Z3 rein, aber so zum rumheizen is die kiste perfekt, für 400 euro völlig zufriedenstellend.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. September 2008)

is ja lustig... hast du schon herausgefunden warum die so tief hängt? ist die gabel vllt für ne 24" schlampe gedacht?

wie fährt sich die kombo aus louise sattel und deore hebel?


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. September 2008)

naja, ich glaub das soll ne universalgabel für 20 und 26 sein, für 24 wärs auch zu tief. war halt billig.
die kombo is top, hatte die bremse vorher am trialbike, als die beläge noch gut warn, hat die recht akzeptabel gezogen.
der deroe hebel is 100 mal besser als der originale: sifft nich, besser druckpunkt, sieht besser aus und is sau billig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (18. September 2008)

Mein Fuhrpark für jeden Zweck das richtige Bike 

Oldtimer Rennrad Retrobike Citygurke Arbeitseinkaufsrad Shopper Armybike Stumpi Trialbike Projekt


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 BBCode Ansicht schließen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei derzeitigen Spritpreisen hab ich mir auch mal ein hydraulikfreies Alltagsbike aufgebaut.
Naja, der Trialfaktor durfte dabei natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen

PS: Die Bremskraft der transparenten V-Brake Beläge vom Jan ist einfach zu derb.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Oktober 2008)

nils, haste jetzt coolstop drauf?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

Ne Nico, ich hab die transparenten vom Jan genommen, die du mir empfohlen hast. Die sehen jetzt rötlich transparent aus


----------



## Scrat (4. Oktober 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Bei derzeitigen Spritpreisen hab ich mir auch mal ein hydraulikfreies Alltagsbike aufgebaut.



Schick - und sieht stabil aus. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2008)

Ebay-FLD-MÃ¶hre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ebay-FLD-MÃ¶hre?



MÃ¶hre? Du brauchst dir bloÃ mal die Dengrahmen usw.angucken. Die Teile sind von der Verarbeitung kein StÃ¼ck besser, kosten aber das dreifache. 

@Scrat

Ist so ein 80â¬ Ebayrahmen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Oktober 2008)

Da Leichtbau Elementarer bestandteil meines Lebens geworden ist, hab ich mal das Street erleichtert. Gewicht liegt mit dem Schummel Reifen hinten(325 gr.) bei ~10147 gramm.
Hier und da geht noch was, muss aber erstmal denn Reifen testen


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (5. Oktober 2008)

warum fahrt ihr aus chemnitz alle son ebay zeugs was gabel und rahmen angeht 
@ nilsi und alex  

@ alien1976....ist das deine "garage"?! neid! und....das stumpjumper ist ganz nett. schicke manitou dranne. aber die lenker brücke geht ja mal garnicht!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Oktober 2008)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> warum fahrt ihr aus chemnitz alle son ebay zeugs was gabel und rahmen angeht
> @ nilsi und alex
> 
> @ alien1976....ist das deine "garage"?! neid! und....das stumpjumper ist ganz nett. schicke manitou dranne. aber die lenker brücke geht ja mal garnicht!!!



Weil wir arm sind und uns nix besseres leisten können


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Oktober 2008)

naja, ich brauchte mal wieder ne alltags kiste, und da hab ich nen günstigen rahmen gesucht, tja, das hat dann wohl den nils inspiriert


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (5. Oktober 2008)

na seht ihr ....aber am ende habt ihr verhunzte gabeln  hehe
aber lieber arm dran als arm ab!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab schon gesehen....ihr habt doch in kooperation gearbeitet....gleiche kurbeln....und und ,oder?!


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Oktober 2008)

naja wenn ich schon gute günstige parts ausgekuntschaftet hab, wieso sollte der nils nich auch drauf zurückgreifen.
und zur gabel, die war nur temporär, jetz is ne z3 drin


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (6. Oktober 2008)

huiuiui...ich seh schon da werden köpfe mit nägeln gemacht...


----------



## alien1976 (13. Oktober 2008)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> warum fahrt ihr aus chemnitz alle son ebay zeugs was gabel und rahmen angeht
> @ nilsi und alex
> 
> @ alien1976....ist das deine "garage"?! neid! und....das stumpjumper ist ganz nett. schicke manitou dranne. aber die lenker brücke geht ja mal garnicht!!!



Ja ist bei mir of Arbeit. da stehen im winter noch 1400 weitere Bikes.
Lenkerbrücke na hallo dat ist nen original Syncros dat muss so sein. Ja und die gute alte Manitou habe ich mir schwer ergattert und halte sie in Ehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (17. Mai 2009)

Meine Trail Schlurre


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. Mai 2009)

meine "für alles"kiste


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Mai 2009)

@eXtremedirtbiker:
Da kommen alte Erinnerungen hoch. Mit dem gleichen Rahmen hab ich angefangen Street zufahren. Ich sag nur 18 Kilo HT


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. Mai 2009)

hehe meins wiegt "nur" 14kg


----------



## siede. (17. Mai 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> hehe meins wiegt "nur" 14kg


sehr unwarscheinlich... was hasten für ne wage?


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. Mai 2009)

nen koffer wage,so eine zum anhängen....hat 14kg angezeigt..nach mehrmals wiegen


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (5. Juni 2009)

mein Peugeot Monaco fixie





for sale:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300319952180


----------



## siggi19 (5. Juni 2009)

dann zeige ich euch mal mein teil.

Giant terrago
duro dj d gabel
komplett slx ausstttung und
magura julie Hp 180/160


----------



## Flexi (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

Stahlrahmen und Gabel auf 'nem Flohmarkt fÃ¼r 3,- geschossen


----------



## Hansi1303 (24. Juni 2009)

^^ wie lang  ist bitte der lenker? 

sieht i-wie kurz aus....oder teuscht das?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

Nein, der ist gut gekÃ¼rzt   Macht viel her im Berufsverkehr, da kommt direkt Rad-Kurier-Feeling auf  Eher praktischer Natur also.
Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so selten, webei das meist die Fixie-Fahrer machen. Ich bin aber froh Ã¼ber meinen Freilauf


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Juni 2009)

und gleich mal ne schöne coolchain drauf gezogen?

war wohl noch übrig...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

Jep, die ist aus 3 verschiedenen Koolchains zusammengeschustert (schwarze und silberne Nieten)


----------



## TRAILER (4. Mai 2011)

http://img8.imageshack.us/g/04052011255.jpg/

fiksie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (4. Mai 2011)

fixed gear


----------



## Xmut Zadar (5. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Alltagsrad:



Und ganz hinten in der Ecke das Vorgängermodell:


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2011)

FÃ¼r Schule und Touren:




Bzw. als Traktor





Dann gerade vor wenigen Tagen auf dem SperrmÃ¼ll gefunden:



Ein paar Stunden spÃ¤ter sah es so aus:


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Mai 2011)

edel ! das nehmen wir beim nächsten mal zum filmen


----------



## TRAILER (5. Mai 2011)

mich würde mal interessieren was die profi tialer so für "andere Räder" haben.
oder fahren viele nur trial und machen hantel training?


----------



## suchtmatte91 (5. Mai 2011)

Alltags-Kettenfahrzeug
und die anderen für gemütliche sonntage


----------



## kamo-i (6. Mai 2011)

Na dann ich auch nochmal...

Mein Hobel für ALLES neben Trial. 

Rahmen: POISON Arsen AM (125mm) 
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation RL (110-150mm) + Remote
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM180 (190mm) + Remote
Vorbau: FSA OS 99 (6°, 110mm)
Lenker: FSA K-Force Riser Carbon
Sattelstütze: FSA K-Force Carbon
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: SRAM X.0
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0
Kette: SRAM X.0
Kassette: SRAM X.0
Innenlager: SRAM X.0
Kurbel: SRAM X.0 Carbon
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crosstrail
Reifen: Continental X-King 2.2
Pedale: ECHO TR CNC

Gewicht: 12,90 kg (selbst gewogen)

Geplante Ergänzungen:
- ECHO TR CNC Pedale werden noch schwarz eloxiert. ;-)
- vll./wahrscheinlich RockShox Reverb Vario-Stütze. 





...mehr PICS im Album.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2011)

ich hab mich mal der umgebung angepasst: 







hier gehört das rad hin, auf gipfel...!







und damit wir sein kleines geschwisterchen nicht außer acht lassen wollen: 






wobei das hardtail jetzt nur noch von der freundin bewegt wird und auch wieder 2 bremsen hat! 

getrialt wird derweil mit beiden rädern ein bisschen auf dem trail. Aber ein richtiges trialrad ist schon wieder in planung.


----------



## Michunddich (7. Mai 2011)

Meine schönste Zimmer Deko.


----------



## duro e (7. Mai 2011)

ai nice , ok kann mein kleines neues spielzeug nicht mithalten 





nur noch passendes tretlager fehlt , schaltzug und vr bremsenadapter.
dann gehts ab damit , fahrwerk arbeitet aber perfekt auch wenn ich nur bergab gerollt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2011)

der erste FR-Bock den ich sehe mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen... Das soll gut gehen? Sind die überhaupt dafür freigegeben???


----------



## duro e (7. Mai 2011)

die bremsen beißen mehr als 90 prozent der hydraulischen!.
ja sie sind für dh freigegeben , in den usa fahren die sogar sehr viele . einige dh bikes dort , z.b iron horse wurden mit diesen bremsen auch ausgeliefert.
also die performance der mechanischen von mir , ist weitaus höher als die der avid elixir cr.
bin beide bremsen auf der selben strecke gleich oft gefahren und ziemlich identisch gebremst. die cr war anfangs bissiger , zum ende hin aber doch sehr träge und druckpunkt verschwand irgendwo im nirgendwo. 
mit meiner konnte ich nach zig dauerabfahrten immernoch mit 1 finger locker leicht n nosewheelie machen.
alle verurteilen die mechanischen dinger als ,,dreck" oder baumarkt standart.
aber dem muss ich entgegen spechen hehe.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> die bremsen beißen mehr als 90 prozent der hydraulischen!



Und rate mal welche Bremsen zu den letzten 10% gehören...


----------



## duro e (7. Mai 2011)

also die einzigsten die mich je zu friedengestellt haben so bei anderen bikes ganz klar : GUSTAV M  , das wolltest du hören ne?^^.
obwohl es ja eigentlich heißt : wer kakke frisst und popel kaut , der kauft das was magura baut-  xD . aber gustav ist halt n anker- auch richtig top die tech v2 und m4 von hope.
formula the one z.b  , die bisher größte enttäuschung , aber ist man ja bei formula so gewöhnt


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2011)

Ohne deinen Beitrag jetzt noch großartig zu werten, wüsste ich schon gerne worauf sich deine Meinung bezüglich der Fäkalernährung stützt?

Sofern es denn deine eigene ist und du sie nicht einfach, wie so viele andere, irgendwo aufgegriffen hast und als gottgegeben betrachtest!


----------



## duro e (8. Mai 2011)

nimms da oben nicht ernst , das ist nur son sprichwort , wo die ironie doch sehr stark drinsteckt .
das magura top bremsen baut , weiß jedes kleine kind und da kann man auch nichts gegen sagen!.
zumal ich selber magura bremsen fahren am trialrad .


----------



## -FELIX- (12. Mai 2011)

hier meins für kleine touren....


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> also die einzigsten die mich je zu friedengestellt haben so bei anderen bikes ganz klar : GUSTAV M  , das wolltest du hören ne?^^.
> obwohl es ja eigentlich heißt : wer kakke frisst und popel kaut , der kauft das was magura baut-  xD . aber gustav ist halt n anker- auch richtig top die tech v2 und m4 von hope.
> formula the one z.b  , die bisher größte enttäuschung , aber ist man ja bei formula so gewöhnt



Ich würde von einem minibikepark ausflug nicht direkt auf die gesamten bremswelt schließen...

Meine freundin hat jetzt seit 2 monaten die shimano 445 am rad, und wären die nicht so schwer hätte ich die auch schon längst am rad. Naja ich fahr jetzt die 6x teurere Saint und bin nach dem ersten einrollen schon extremst überzeugt! (das ich nie wieder die abfahrt nach 400hm unterbrechen muss weil mir die finger schmerzen!)


----------



## derfuss (17. Mai 2011)

Bevor der Fred stirbt...


Mein Alltags-Rad (hier noch mit Winterschuhen):






2005er Cannondale Chase. Letztes Jahr ziemlich umfassend neu aufgebaut und (im Vgl. zur ursprünglichen 
Ausstattung) gut 3kg Gewicht eingespart.


Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2011)

wirklich groß bist du ja nicht oder?
Steuersatz wäre mir etwas zu fett aber sonst sehr feiner aufbau.

was für ein rockring ist das auf der SLX?


----------



## derfuss (18. Mai 2011)

Bin über 1,80m... 

Für gewöhnlich ist der Sattel bis zum Anschlag ausgezogen (das passt dann genau für mich). 
Das sieht allerdings auf Fotos immer ziemlich bockig aus... Der Rahmen ist bewusst klein (am 
unteren Limit) gewählt, um im Wald ein handliches Spaß-Bike zu haben. 

Der fette Steuersatz ist leider nicht zu ersetzen. Das würde optisch nur passen, wenn man 
eine 1.5" Gabel verwendet, wo der passendes Vorbau auch entsprechend voluminöser ausfällt.

Der Rockring gehört zur "e*thirteen SRS+" Kettenführung 


Beste Grüße!


----------



## siede. (18. Mai 2011)

*fast* fertig... neuer Lenker, Bremsen und Reifen sind schon unterwegs... und mit ein bisschen mehr grün, passts auch gut zum marino


----------



## Trialar (4. Juli 2011)

So... bevor der Thread ganz in Vergessenheit gerät, aktualisier ich mal hier:

Also mein Trail und Funbike:




Mein SSP-Mountainbike(Hier noch Dreiblättrig)




Mein normales Tourenbike:




Und mein Fixie für die Stadt:





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TRAILER (5. Juli 2011)

Trialar schrieb:


> So... bevor der Thread ganz in Vergessenheit gerät, aktualisier ich mal hier:
> 
> Also mein Trail und Funbike:
> 
> ...



keine klicker oder riehmen?


----------



## Trialar (5. Juli 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> keine klicker oder riehmen?



Ja am Tourenbike mittlerweile schon, aber Riehmen am Fixie hab ich wieder weggemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2011)

nobby nic's haben am Kiez pro nichts verlohren 
Nimmt ja den ganzen spaß...


----------



## TRAILER (5. Juli 2011)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja am Tourenbike mittlerweile schon, aber Riehmen am Fixie hab ich wieder weggemacht.



habe für mein trick fixie gerade welche bestellt.
hat sich das nicht gut gemacht mit den riehmen?
macht doch erst richtig laune wenn man mit riehmen skidden/bunnyhop/und drehen übers HR kann.


----------



## Trialar (5. Juli 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> habe für mein trick fixie gerade welche bestellt.
> hat sich das nicht gut gemacht mit den riehmen?
> macht doch erst richtig laune wenn man mit riehmen skidden/bunnyhop/und drehen übers HR kann.



Ja dann machts auf jeden Fall Sinn... Meine Übersetzung ist aber auf etwa 40km/h locker reintreten im Ebenen ausgelegt... Da is net viel mit sowas. Ist nur für die 6km zur FH hin und die 6km zurück gedacht und dass haut in jeweils 8min hin. Also hauptsächlich speed.


----------



## TRAILER (5. Juli 2011)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja dann machts auf jeden Fall Sinn... Meine Übersetzung ist aber auf etwa 40km/h locker reintreten im Ebenen ausgelegt... Da is net viel mit sowas. Ist nur für die 6km zur FH hin und die 6km zurück gedacht und dass haut in jeweils 8min hin. Also hauptsächlich speed.



also wenn du auf speed aus bist musst du mit fester bindung fahren.
so kann man durch den zug noch extra was raus holen.
aber wie du willst. 12km sind ja auch nicht gerade wenig jeden tag.


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. November 2011)

mein rad zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung im Wald.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2011)

back to the 90's 
jiiihaaa


----------



## manobike.Julian (14. November 2011)

Ich hatte bisher ne Menge MTBs, die ich dann irgendwann wieder abgegeben habe. Momentan stehen bei mir neben dem neuen Trial Rad (ich fange gerade erst an damit) folgende Bikes rum:

- Kona Stab Deluxe
- Zonenschein Leonardo DH Evo IV
- Octane One Void (steht zum Verkauf)
- Santa Cruz Chameleon


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2011)

ich hoffe man erkennt genug vom radl...


----------



## LBC (15. November 2011)

bei der Kulisse ist das rad eingentlich egal...........
aber nichts für ungut klasse Rad


----------



## MaxTTH (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

endlich kann ich hier auch mal mein neues Bike reinposten.  11,5 Kg, Karbongabel, bald auch Tubeless - wird nun nach und nach zum Trialen und Freeriden umgebaut. Dann gibts auch wieder ein neues Video damit... hoffe es gefällt! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (1. Dezember 2011)

Chicago bars!


----------



## MatzeD (3. Dezember 2011)

11,5 Kg, Karbongabel

Öh. keine angst um die Gesundheit ?  Das bike gefällt schon, aber trialen und so scherze mit ner Carbon gabel will ich nicht


----------



## Sherco (3. Dezember 2011)

spricht doch nichts dagegen.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2011)

dezent langer vorbau! 

mir gefällt der aufbau nicht...


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2011)

finds irgendwie hässlich , kurbeln passen nicht , rahmen wirkt zu klobig , vorbau dagegen zu zierlich und lang, carbon gabel naja , ne schöne marzocchi mit 80-100mm wär bestimmt passender


----------



## MaxTTH (8. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Kurbeln würde ich sofort unterschreiben - schwarz wäre top. Weise Griffe eventuell noch, mir gefällts schon recht gut.  

Zur Karbon-Gabel sei gesagt, (wer sich an die Juniorenzeiten von Gilles und Giacomo erinnert wird es wissen) in etwa die gleiche Gabel wurde Jahrelang von beiden sogar im Wettkampf ohne Probleme gefahren. Der White-Brothers Chef Ingeneur hat sich zudem ein paar meiner Videos angeschaut und es abgesegnet  Ich werde berichten ob Sie hebt, noch kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen...

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## erwinosius (8. Dezember 2011)

> wird nun nach und nach zum Trialen und Freeriden umgebaut.


wie geht denn das zusammen???


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2011)

die federgabel passt aber besser in den rahmen als so eine flach bauende carbon gabel , hatte in meinem giant stp damals auch ne starr gabel , die war einfach zu flach , hab dann ne 100mm gabel genommen mit mittellangem / flachen vorbau und riserbar. 
fuhr sich für so trial zeugs und auch noch leichte abfahrten perfekt.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2011)

steiler lenkwinkel und hohes tretlager wird jetzt trend im freeriden  

noch nicht gewusst? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (8. Dezember 2011)

Für die Entspannungsrunde im Wald




Und für die Erledigungen in der Stadt/Dorf





Kein High-tech aber  erfüllt beides seinen Zweck


----------



## kamo-i (8. Dezember 2011)

Der Stadthobel ist mal nur noch KULT!  Geil.


----------



## manobike.Julian (8. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hoffe man erkennt genug vom radl...



Machst Du Dir da gerade den Reifen sauber...?!   ;-)

Sieht gar nicht so steil aus da.


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Dezember 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Der Stadthobel ist mal nur noch KULT!  Geil.



JA der ist echt Klasse geworden
Die Felgen,Lenker und Griffe... quasie alles farbige wurde nachgerüstet....
Allerdings hat mich das Rad wie es da steht, mit neuen Schläuchen und Kette keine 40 gekostet.
Zum Restaurieren hat das Rad bereits zu sehr gelitten, Rost etc... daher die Entscheidung.
Damit biste für mehr als nur die Stadt gerüstet.
MFG
Elias


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2011)

ich hatte KEINE reifenspuren an der hose!!! 

das war sack steil. du kannst da nicht einfach mit schwung runter...
ich hoffe das reicht um zu zeigen wie steil es war. btw. die rubberqueen vom kollegen hat nicht gehalten.


----------



## LBC (9. Dezember 2011)

ein Traum  wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Dezember 2011)

in alaska 

ne scherz, ist ein stück südlich vom Hintertuxer gletscher. Also Zillertal!


----------

